# Détourner la mission



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Come tradurreste questa frase (è tratta da un commento sulla cacciata dei mercanti dal tempio di Gerusalemme):
"L’attaque porte moins contre le Temple que contre ceux qui en ont
*détourné la mission* à leur profit."

Io scriverei: "L'attacco è diretto meno contro il tempio che contro coloro che *ne hanno sviato la missione *a loro vantaggio"

Che ne pensate?
Ciao!

Marco


----------



## Kinoka

mi sembra ok! il senso almeno è quello!
Ma non essendo madrelingua lascio la parola a "chi di dovere" per la forma


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ti ringrazio molto Kinoka!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io, sono d'accordo . Tra le traduzioni che ho trovato di *détourner* , lo "sviare" scelto da te ricopre tutti i significati ed usi . 
L'unico problema restante è sapere quanti non madrelingua ci vogliono per equivalere a un madrelingua _verace  ._
Un caro saluto


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

matoupaschat,
come al solito grazie! 
Quanto al calcolo da te prospettato sul madrelingua, ci penserò e cercherò di rispondere, eh eh!
Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

La traduzione immagino sia la migliore possibile, visto il parere dei madrelingua, è la sintassi a lasciarmi un po' perplesso: a parte l'originalità della costruzione della frase (di solito è naturale partire dalla cosa che è maggiormente oggetto dell'azione, non da quella che lo è meno), per cosa starebbe 'en', per 'del Tempio'? La missione del Tempio? Ma a me risulta che fosse solo un edificio, per quanto sacro...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nexus
La costruzione da te ritenuta "originale" è abbastanza comune allo scritto, in francese, per mettere in rilievo . Avresti un'altra proposta in italiano, per la sola mia edificazione ?
Riguardo a questo _"en"_, anche io mi sono posto la domanda : ci manca almeno la frase precedente per avere un contesto completo, ma può benissimo stare per "quelli del tempio" . Ad ogni modo, cambia poco, no ?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou. 
Be', in italiano a me sarebbe sembrata più naturale la costruzione inversa: "L'attacco è diretto contro coloro che hanno volto la missione a proprio vantaggio, più che contro il Tempio". Oppure, mantenendo la costruzione originale: "L'attacco è diretto non tanto contro il Tempio, quanto contro coloro che hanno volto [ne hanno sviato] la missione a proprio vantaggio". 
Per quanto riguarda il 'ne', se ci fossero stati 'quelli' del tempio sarebbe stato detto, no? Come per 'ceux qui ont'. Per questo non mi sembra avere senso riferito a 'del Tempio'. Ma forse non è così importante...


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Oppure, mantenendo la costruzione originale: "L'attacco è diretto non tanto contro il Tempio, quanto contro coloro che *hanno volto* [ne hanno sviato] *la missione a proprio vantaggio".*


Mi piace molto . Bellissima traduzione !
Da notare che vlaparakob ci aveva detto di dovere restare molto vicino al testo francese .
Un caro saluto !


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Bellissima! Grazie.
In effetti il "ne" è riferito al Tempio, che fungeva da 'grande salvadanaio' per la tassa - in sicli di Tiro - che i fedeli dovevano pagare per esso. E i cambiavalute ne hanno sfruttato questa caratteristica, poichè non tutti i fedeli avevano a disposizione i sicli di Tiro e avevano bisogno di qualcuno che cambiasse il denaro per poter poi versare la tassa in sicli. Quindi, quei cambiavalute hanno installato i loro banchetti nel tempio, sfruttando la funzione di "raccoglitore di offerte" del tempio stesso.
Scusate sono un po' di corsa ma spero si sia capito quello che volevo dire


----------



## Necsus

Ma allora il concetto è di 'funzione', appunto, non di 'missione'! Così è più chiaro, e il 'ne' è giustificato. Una cosa inanimata come un tempio può avere una funzione, ma non svolgere una missione, a mio avviso.
E allora potresti dire anche: "L'attacco è diretto non tanto contro il Tempio, quanto contro coloro che *ne* hanno sfruttato la funzione a proprio vantaggio".


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Già, fila meglio anche secondo me. 
Ma questo testo usa _function _e _mission _scientemente... Quella del tempio non è, in effetti, la "funzione" di, per così dire, salvadanaio, ma quella di essere "casa di dio" per la quale è richiesta una tassa. Quindi, malgrado "funzione" stia meglio, temo di fallare se tolgo "missione" e la sua eco teologica.
Già in altri passi sono stato corretto perchè avevo sostituito parole apparentemente non calzanti con altre più accessibili. Esempio: in un passo, parlando del comportamento di Gesù in un certo frangente, lo si nomina definendolo "héros". Io l'ho sostituito con "protagonista", credendola una resa più scorrevole e meno impegnativa, per quanto eroe riferito al protagonista di un racconto si usi eccome. Risultato: non va bene, devo lasciare "eroe" anche in questo caso.
Perciò, ripeto, la tua resa è la migliore possibile ma non mi fido (anche sbagliando, perchè no?) a togliere "missione" perchè, non essendo un teologo, potrei lasciarmi sfuggire sfumature che la parola stessa voleva mantenere.


----------



## HAMMONDO

27 nov. 2009 *...* Un système de *détournement* de fonds opéré par une mafia sans foi ni loi. *...* Ces organes ont tout simplement failli à leur *mission.*


----------

